# Won't Start, when does rough idle



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What does the Intake Air Temperature sensor read? Not the one on your dash either. What is the fuel pressure? How about the negative battery cable that seems to be a common problem with the earlier models. 

An obd2 plug and free torque app on phone would have read those sensors you replaced before deciding to replace them. It'll also read fuel pressure. The evap is used for sucking fumes out of the gas tank. That's what it's original purpose was. It might be doing different things now. 

Your problem sounds like a carburetor and the choke isn't closing. If the Air temp sensor reads warmer then it should be reading. The computer probably isn't running rich enough for cold starts. Or the fuel pump might not be pumping enough pressure.


----------

